# aluminum? steel? wtf driveshaft



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a steel driveshaft, but I looked at another '05 NISMO and it had an aluminum driveshaft. The only difference between the two trucks is that mine is a 2WD and the other 4WD. Why the difference? That was the same way with Rangers...when I had mine and was involved with the Ranger forums, there was no rhyme or reason as to what truck got which.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

The steel drive shafts, from what I understand, were on the earlier trucks. Mine for example, has a steel driveshaft. However, later in 2005 nissan switched over to aluminum and all the trucks now are aluminum.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a Nismo that was made in December 2005 and it has an Aluminum driveshaft. The only reason to change from steel to Aluminum is for weight. But the brochures show the same curb weight for '06 and '05. Very odd.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

There's probably not much weight difference between them actually, however, the alum does absorb driveline noise better....


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

The aluminum one does not rust either. My LE KC with an
01/05 build date has the steel and it is solid rust. I can tell
you that out of sight is not out of mind. I know that ugly 
rascal is lurking under my shiney truck.

OkieScot


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, this was on here quite a while back, and it seems kind of hit or miss for the driveshaft. I have a Nismo built in 1/2005 and it has the al. driveshaft but no other Nismo specific fancy bits like door handles and whatnot. I like the black ones anyway. But the driveshaft is nice looking. I would have thought that the front driveshaft would be al. also, but no.

Jeff


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

mine is alum


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Avenger,

Is you front drive shaft aluminum or just the rear?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Well aren't I lucky? Jeffro has the same build date as mine and his has the aluminum and I have the rusted steel
drive shafts. At least the front shaft is not as rusted as the rear one.

OkieScot


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Avenger,
> 
> Is you front drive shaft aluminum or just the rear?


rear is alum, i'll crawl under and check the front tonight


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

What kind of price difference is there between the aluminum and the steel?

I got the rusty shaft of course (pun intended  ).


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

front is steel on all


----------

